# Anyone Know Whitby Site



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Considering going to Whitby next week which I believe is also half term. Anybody reccomend a Site which is suitable for Motorhome with full amenities and close to Whitby much appreciated.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We were recommended this site by a friend. It is next to the golf course and within walking distance of Whitby.

Has all amenities. £12 per night (low season), £14.60 (high season). Half term may be high season, but not sure. This price was for 2006 though.

www.sandfieldhousefarm.co.uk

Pam


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for that looks just the place will be ringing to book.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Sandfield may be full, it is very popular being so near to Whitby.
If it is, you could try 
http://www.caravansitesuk.co.uk/ensite0126.htm

Regards Chas


----------

